# Help needed! Should I remove a broken egg from a nest??



## Mishy (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Was hoping for some much needed advice.
I discovered (roughly) about week ago that a pigeon had made a nest in my Blueberry bush planter box on my balcony. Excited at the prospect of witnessing new life, I have kept a close eye on her sitting on her nest and made sure not to disturb her too much when going out on my balcony. Yesterday morning was the first time that I have noticed her leave her nest (and that she had laid 1 egg!! JOY!!), and at first I did panic thinking that she had abandoned the egg but after reading posts from this site was reassured that she had left to find food and that she would be back. She wasn't gone for more than 10 mins when I noticed a little brown bird (apologies as I don't know the correct name for it as I'm a bird novice!) which I have had several run in's with during blueberry season, hop over to the nest and before I had time to go and scare it away it pecked a hole in the egg! Needless to say I was extremely distressed after witnessing this and am still very upset. An hour later, Mama bird came back and found the broken egg and she was displaying signs of distress (hopping up and down the blueberry bush, constantly looking at the egg etc). Since this has happened, she has not been far from the nest, usually sitting on a rooftop directly across from my balcony (looking at the nest). I have also noticed that she is collecting more twigs and putting it over the broken egg , so my question is:
1) Should I remove the broken egg from the nest? Is she attempting to build another nest on top of the broken egg?
2) What can I do to help her nest again?
3) Would a nesting box be more appropriate for her and if so, how do I get her to use it?

It's extremely heartbreaking to watch her looking at the nest and I would love to help her out as much as I can

Thank you so much for your help and advice!

Cheers,

Michelle


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Michelle, 
Thanks for caring for the bird and giving your valuable time to post here. 
So is the eggs leaked and the content is coming out? if so you should remove the egg, if not let it be there. 
She is actually adding twigs as she has to lay another egg within two days and then they incubate both the eggs together. I think there should be her mate also because usually males make the nest. 
You can place something for shelter if the spot doesn't seem safe to you so other birds couldn't see and harm the nest but make sure she can see her nest and get access to it. 
As they have already chosen the place to nest so now you can't relocate the egg or nest else they may abandon the eggs. You can just think for some safety from other birds and the predators.


----------



## Mishy (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Kiddy,

Thank you so much for your prompt reply! The egg is cracked (big hole in the side) and it is oozing so I will remove the egg now. Will the parents be able to tell that I have been to the nest and removed the cracked egg? Would that not spook them and deter them from using the nest? As crazy as it sounds, I don't think I have noticed/seen her partner nor seen them together. I recognise her because of her shape and colouring and she is the only one that I have seen sitting on the egg. Twigs are appearing out of nowhere so maybe he was doing night sitting duties? 

Thats GREAT news to hear that she is going to lay another egg, very excited and I will definitely be a little more vigilant this time around! I know I'm jumping the gun a little bit but when she is nesting/sitting on the egg, can I leave food near her or will that spook her OR would you not advise that as it will attract more little brown birds?

Thanks again for your advice!!

Cheers,
Michelle


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My pleasure  
For their satisfaction and to not scare them off using the nest I actually would replace the egg with fake egg, I won't just remove it. So if you can get a fake egg or even any white pebble which look similar to egg, you can keep there and remove the broken egg. They usually push the broken egg off the nest themselves. 
Usually they lay second egg within two days but a few times they can lay only one also, so most likely she will lay another. 
If it is a lone mother, may be the male is attacked by any predator or killed or died of sickness so it would be really helpful for her to keep seed and water dish available near the nest so she doesn't have to forage for it away from the nest and she can protect babies. But again it shouldn't draw attention of predators or other creatures who can harm the nest, egg or babies so you have to be careful with the help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Both parents collect nesting materials and work on the nest. The male sits during the day, and the hen at night. She may be an unpaired female without a mate also. If alone then she will have a hard time raising babies. You really need 2 parents to relieve each other to make it work. If only one parent, she will probably get tired of sitting on eggs and babies alone, and the babies are at risk when she goes for food and water. The only thing you can do is to put up a barrier if possible to block it from other birds. Then you may be able to leave feed and water without attracting more birds. The little brown bird is likely a house sparrow, and they won't miss seed being put out. They also live in good sized groups. If she realizes that it isn't safe there, then maybe she will go and find a better place to nest, where it would be safer. I would remove the egg, but wouldn't replace it. Not necessary. She already knows it has been ruined. Not really much else you can do.


----------

